# Samba-Login von Windows aus nicht möglich!?!?!

## barthi

Hallo!

Ich habe Samba auf meinem Linux-Server eingerichtet.

Hier meine Conf-Datei:

```

[global]

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

        display charset = iso-8859-15

        map hidden = yes

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

        null passwords = yes

        interfaces = eth0

        encrypt passwords = yes

        public = yes

        keepalive = 30

        allow hosts = 192.168.1.

        case sensitive = yes

        dns proxy = no

        map system = yes

        server string = Rock

        writeable = yes

        dos charset = 850

        workgroup = HOMEZONE

        os level = 20

        security = share

        create mode = 777

        unix charset = iso-8859-15

        max log size = 50

        bind interfaces only = yes

        directory mode = 777

[Media]

        browseable = yes

        path = /mnt/data/Media

        valid users = barthi

        comment = Unterhaltung

```

Der Ordner Media wird unter Windows richtig angezeigt.

Wenn ich diesen mit einem Doppelklick auswähle, kommt die Aufforderung, ein Passwort einzugeben. Das ist ja auch so gewollt.

Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass für Benutzername immer ROCK/Gast ausgewählt ist und das Feld ausgegraut ist. Ich kann dann nur noch ein Passwort eingeben.

Ich stelle mir das aber so vor, dass ich als Benutzer "Barthi" eingebe und dann das entsprechende Passwort.

Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht?

Danke,

Barthi

----------

## gismo.100

Hallo barthi,

lass mal den server als wins laufen. dann müsste es funktionieren.

gruss

gismo

----------

## barthi

äh, und wie genau mach ich das?

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal 

```

wins support = yes

```

in die Global section geschrieben. Aber das half leider nicht.

----------

## gismo.100

versuch es noch mal mit

```

guest ok = no
```

starte danach mal ne´ testparm

Dann kann es eigendlich nicht mehr an dem Samba Server liegen....

----------

## barthi

geht immer noch nicht. So ne SCH****

Muss ich vielleicht unter windows XP noch was einstellen? Ich finde halt nirgends irgendwelche Infos.

Das muss doch irgendwie gehn.

----------

## Aldo

Wirf mal das 

```

null passwords = yes

security = share

```

raus.

Meine smb.conf sieht so aus und funktioniert:

```

[global]

workgroup = Arbeitsgruppe

server string = Gentoo-Linux

veto files = /riched20.dll/

encrypt passwords = yes

update encrypted = yes

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

map to guest = Bad User

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192 

os level = 2

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

log level = 3

kernel oplocks = no

hosts allow = 127.0.0. 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

hosts deny = 192.168.1.254

load printers = no

restrict anonymous = yes

domain master = no

preferred master = no

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

```

Und natürlich nicht vergessen die User mit 

```
smbpasswd -a $USERNAME
```

anzulegen...

----------

## bbgermany

 *barthi wrote:*   

> geht immer noch nicht. So ne SCH****
> 
> Muss ich vielleicht unter windows XP noch was einstellen? Ich finde halt nirgends irgendwelche Infos.
> 
> Das muss doch irgendwie gehn.

 

ganz wichtig: den gast account unter windows abschalten (deaktivieren reicht aus).

----------

## barthi

Der Gast-Account ist aktiviert.

Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass es am security-Level hängt.

Wenn ich 

```

security = share 

```

mache, dann ist für Benutzername "Rock/Gast" fest eingetragen.

Wenn ich

```

security = user

```

mache (ist übrigens das gleiche, wie wenn ich's ganz weg lasse), dann kann ich zwar einen Namen und ein Passwort eingeben, aber es wird nicht akzeptiert. 

Der User existiert aber ganz sicher. Ich hab die Unix-User mit den Samba-Usern synchronisiert.

----------

